# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  One minute! Türklerin insan hakları yok mu?

## bozok

*One minute! Türklerin insan hakları yok mu?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/07/2009* 



Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı’nın üin ziyaretinin hemen ardından ve ABD ile Rusya’nın *“küresel ortaklık”*tan söz ettikleri günlerde, üin’de Uygur Türkleri kışkırtmalarla sokağa döküldü. Bu olaylardan bir ay önce de Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Kırgızistan Devlet Başkanı Kurmanbek Bakıyev’i Bişkek’teki Amerikan üssünün ülkede kalması için ikna etmişti. Manas havaalanındaki üs, sadece Afganistan’ı kontrol etmek için değil, üin’e yönelik istihbarat çalışması için de kullanılıyor. 

* * *

Ajanslardan gelen bilgilere göre Urumçi’de dün de göstericilerle polis arasında çatışmalar çıktı. Sadece Urumçi’de 1434 kişinin tutuklandığı, protesto gösterilerinin başka şehirlere de sıçrama ihtimali bulunduğu bildirildi. Kaşgar, Yili ve Aksu şehirlerinde de durum gergin. 

Reuters Ajansı’nın yerel gözlemcilere dayandırarak verdiği haberde ise, polisin Uygurlar’ın yaşadığı yerlerde ayrım gözetmeden şiddet uyguladığı bildirildi. Polisin, Uygurlar’ın evlerine de girdiği belirtilen haberde, özellikle gençlerin tutuklandığı ifade edildi. 

Pekin yönetimi, olaylarla ilgili olarak Uygur Amerikan Derneği Başkanı Rabia Kader’i kışkırtıcı olmakla suçluyor ve Kader’in *“Doğu Türkistan İslami Hareketi”* adlı örgütle bağlantılı olduğunu ileri sürüyor. Rabia Kader ise suçlamaların doğru olmadığını belirterek, kendisinin yalnızca üin’deki ailesini protesto hareketlerinden önce uyardığını söyledi.

Protesto eylemlerinin yapılacağını İnternet’teki Uygur ve üin sitelerinden öğrendiğini belirten Kader, ailesinden birinin bu olaylar içinde yakalanması durumunda işkence göreceğinden endişe ettiğini bildirdi. 

üin Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Urumçi’de yaşananların* “barışçı gösteri olmadığı”* ifadesini kullanırken Sincan Uygur üzerk Bölgesi Başkanı Nur Bekri, Urumçi’deki olayların, *“yurt dışındaki güçler tarafından kışkırtılan ve yurt içindeki güçlerce uygulanan planlı ve organize bir şiddet olayı”* olduğunu iddia etti.

Bölgedeki etnik çatışmaların ardından gece sokağa çıkma yasağı ilan edildi. 

* * *

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, AKP hükümetinin* ‘Sincan Uygur üzerk Bölgesi’ndeki yaşanan olaylar karşısındaki tutumunu eleştirerek, üin Halk Cumhuriyeti Büyükelçisinin Dışişleri Bakanlığına çağrılarak protesto girişiminde bulunulmamasının gaflet olduğunu söyledi. Bahçeli,* “Gazze ve Filistinliler konusunda şov yaparak söylemediğini bırakmayan, Hamas’ın gönüllü avukatlığına soyunan ve Davos sahte kahramanlığını siyasi ranta çevirme hesapları peşinde koşan Başbakan’ın Uygur Türklerinin katledilmesi konusunda sessiz kalmasının derin sebeplerini Türk milleti elbette takdir edecektir” dedi. 

Anadolu Ajansı ise *“Edinilen bilgiye göre olayların başlamasından itibaren Bakan Davutoğlu’nun Başbakan Erdoğan’ı sürekli olarak bilgilendirdiği belirtilerek, diplomatik olarak olayların durdurulması için çözüm yolları arandığı kaydedildi. Erdoğan’ın talimatıyla Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın gece de yoğun mesai sarf ettiği öğrenildi”* diye bir haber yayımladı! 

* * *

Saadet Partisi Genel Başkanı Numan Kurtulmuş da *“Her fırsatta insan haklarından, dünya barışından dem vuranların söz konusu Doğu Türkistan olunca sergiledikleri bu sessizlik ayrıca manidardır”* dedi. 

Bağımsız Doğu Türkistanlılar Birliği Genel Başkanı Abdülmecit Avşar ise, Cihan Haber Ajansına, *“Büyük devletler ve barış örgütleri katliamı durdurmak için acilen harekete geçmelidir. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, İsrail’in Filistin’deki zulmüne karşı Davos’ta yaptığı çıkışın benzerini burada da yapmalıdır ve kardeşlerimizi katleden üin’e* ‘One minute’ *demelidir”* diye açıklama yaptı. 

...

----------

